# New Travel Alert/ UPDATE



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

A new [world-wide] travel alert is being issued by the US as well as other governments and is supposed to be announced with further information on Sunday. This alert is for more that just US citizens and businesses.

(Personal note: I would expect some kind of alert to be posted 
on the US Embassy site in Manila before long as well)



UPDATE as of Saturday evening--August 3,2013


Alert Announcement here

Related story here

{source: FOX News}


----------

